# R35 GTR original parts prices



## saurus (Jan 7, 2007)

A hefty ¥3,200,000 (yes, it's 3.2 million Yen) for the GT-R's Engine Assembly alone. That makes the cost of R35GT-R's VR38DETT 4 times more than of its predecessor, R34GT-R's RB26DETT, which only cost ¥754,000. Considering the 7.77 million Yen price tag of the base model of the GT-R , the VR38DETT accounts for 41% of the car price, and when combine with the Transaxle Assembly + Transfer, the proportion jump to 61.5%.


*R35GT-R genuine Nissan parts of the main price *

--------------------------------------------R35GT-R------- Q'ty------- R34GT-R (reference)

Engine Assembly-------------------------¥3,200,000-----------1----------¥754,000 (New)
Turbocharger Assembly---------------------¥250,000----------2------------¥99,300 (Standard)
Inter Cooler---------------------------------¥86,000----------2-----------¥129,000
Transaxle Assembly + Transfer------------¥1,570,000----------1-----------¥675,000
Front brake calipers------------------------¥135,000----------2-----------¥108,000
Front brake Disc rotor-----------------------¥75,400----------2------------¥59,400
Front brake Disc pad------------------------¥90,300----------1------------¥37,500
Front Wheel-------------------------------¥149,600----------2-----------¥145,200
Rear Wheel--------------------------------¥150,600----------2-----------¥145,200
Front bumper------------------------------¥120,000----------1------------¥69,800 (Painting)
Rear bumper-------------------------------¥120,000----------1-----------¥69,800 (Painting)


*Engine parts prices*

-------------------------------------R35GT-R------- Q'ty

Camshaft-----------------------------¥21,200----------4
Timing Chain---------------------------¥4,390----------1
Connecting Rod-----------------------¥12,000----------6
Piston---------------------------------¥4,440----------6
Piston Ring set------------------------¥15,100----------1
Crank Shaft Bearing set-----------------¥6,760----------1
Injector Assembly---------------------¥11,500----------6



GTR-WORLD.net - NISSAN GT-R


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Omg. 
That's much.


----------



## saurus (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeap.. 

Just the engine, turbo, intercooler, drivetrain, front brakes, wheels and bumpers is already *¥ 5,707,140 * :runaway: 

:bowdown1: *CPA-R35 * :bowdown1:


----------

